

Show HN: freespeech - mobile messaging for everyone. Real time, Free SMS, Groups - fertel
http://www.getfreespeech.com/

======
maltman
This is great, the group chat function is seamless and very helpful. I know
these guys and the technology they've put together shows real promise. Kudos.

